# Dark Side Test Panels



## Doug Gray (Aug 23, 2022)

I've been dabbling in the dark arts. These are test panels used in the concrete industry. They get filled with concrete and later sample cores are taken. Two foot square base from 3/4" ply and sides from 2x6 at 45 degrees. I made 50... my nose is full of organic swarf.


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 23, 2022)

Doug Gray said:


> ... my nose is full of organic swarf.



Use dust collection.  Some of that organic swarf is toxic.  Even the non-toxic stuff can cause lung issues.


----------



## brino (Aug 23, 2022)

Those look like the mold I made to cast a new hatch for the concrete septic tank. Used some scrap steel as "rebar" and bent up a couple handles standing proud out of the forms.

Brian


----------



## Martin W (Aug 23, 2022)

I’m a carpenter, and that’s a pretty big project to tackle. Good job!
Martin


----------



## Doug Gray (Aug 23, 2022)

Thanks Martin

I now have a gig to do 20 with 2x10 sides... that's a hefty compound miter.


----------

